# It Took About 9 Years



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

It really is nice to over come such obstacles...good boy Toby!

Pete


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go Toby!:smooch::smooch::smooch:

I can see how pill pockets help with the pills, but accepting eye drops had to be hard.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

It is funny how that happens, my guys know after meals there are pills wrapped in bread. When they finish their kibble, they all line up at the pill cupboard! It's too cute!

I could imagine drops are quite the challenge though........Good Boy Toby!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is awesome! 

Cubby, my childhood shih tzu had to have eye drops for the last 14 years of his life. We were always chasing him to give them to him or climbing under beds to grab him. If I remember correctly, I even had to go for a tetanus shot because he drew blood when he bit me because of the drops.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Good boy Toby  Don't ever stop keeping mom on her toes.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Good boy, Tobynator!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That makes me smile picturing Toby running to the kitchen waiting for his medications. What a sweetie pie.  DG who has who trained now haha


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Such a good boy, Toby!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Clever boy Toby


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

A dog who willingly comes for eye drops? Toby, you're awesome. 

My girl also loves her daily meat flavoured painkiller. She doesn't come looking for it after breakfast - but she knows it comes after dinner. She comes to remind me if I forget.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Bravo Toby, such a good boy!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a good boy, Toby.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Too cute. Food + Goldens = a perfect match. LOL

Good boy, Toby


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I suspect he's just trying to lull you into a false sense of security


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL Barb!!! Way to go Tobes!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I suspect he's just trying to lull you into a false sense of security


Probably so, knowing my little devious Diva dog Tobynator! 

BTW, I'm in the dog house today-- we had to board him yesterday due to going to Austin for a family commitment and boy are we getting the Toby stink eye tonight! :doh::doh: then tomorrow we'll be in even more of a situation as he has an eye check up! :uhoh:


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope the check up goes well. Keep is posted....


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I used to put a small shmear of unsalted peanut butter on a unsalted top cracker and to hold her thyroid pill for summer.

Now I just throw it in her dish with her kibble and she heads for the pill first. If I forget to add it to her meal I just hand it to her plain and she will take it.
If she drops the pill I pick it up and say "you took it, now you eat it" and the pill goes down.

The "you took it now you eat it" also works with pickles and hot peppers. She may not enjoy it but she does what I tell her to.


----------

